# PM this weekend



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Above is a big lake brown from last spring...note only a few tail spots (usually none).

kings = spots on full tail, spots on body, black mouth. Browns = no spots on the tail...spots on most of body and below lateral line. Coho few spots on top of tail, some spots above lateral line, grey mouth. Steelhead / rainbows spots on full tail, white mouth. Steelhead usually have spots above lateral line.....rainbows spots can be all over body.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Trout King said:


> Oh yeah? I'm heading to where that fish was caught this week


Best of luck! 












Remember this quote from last year?



PunyTrout said:


> “Big Medicine's fish will _continue to grow. For now, that is...”. _And one day possibly a couple of years from now I hope he will catch it again and _that_ trout will be a _33 inch giant_.


You might get lucky and catch a 29 inch Brown Trout, but remember to return it back to the river. Next Fall it might grow to be the magical 33 inch resident Brown Trout for a lucky angler to catch... - Like yours truly!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

PunyTrout said:


> Best of luck!
> 
> View attachment 332734
> 
> ...


BM's fish has probably been caught again and eaten by now....


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Fished the PM above Custer Thursday-Sunday. Did pretty well...all fish on skein and bobbers. Floated Custer to Scottville one day without many bites. Ended up putting on so foot miles and finding some isolated holes with fish.


----------



## proulxde (Jun 5, 2008)

Here’s some more pictures


----------



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

proulxde said:


> Fished the PM above Custer Thursday-Sunday. Did pretty well...all fish on skein and bobbers. Floated Custer to Scottville one day without many bites. Ended up putting on so foot miles and finding some isolated holes with fish.


Nice fish. I've tried skein a few times with no success. I always set the bobber deep enough so the skein ticks the bottom. At the end of my float last weekend, I talked with a guy using skien and catching a few. He said keep it above the fish. Which do you do?


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Always start high in the water column. If you start at the bottom, you will be running over fish that are higher up and you may end up scaring those fish off. After some drifts, move your bobber up and work your way down if you aren't getting any bites. For me, I've been running my bobber 4-5 feet in holes i know are 7-9 feet deep and it has been working well. This is just my experience though.


----------



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Always start high in the water column. If you start at the bottom, you will be running over fish that are higher up and you may end up scaring those fish off. After some drifts, move your bobber up and work your way down if you aren't getting any bites. For me, I've been running my bobber 4-5 feet in holes i know are 7-9 feet deep and it has been working well. This is just my experience though.


Alright, confirmed x2, I'm going to try top down. Makes sense. I'm going to be in GR. Bobber/skein doesn't seem like it'd be a thing at the dam, probably hit another river and give it a shot.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

PunyTrout said:


> magical 33 inch resident Brown Trout for a lucky angler to catch... - Like yours truly!


On the PM? That was a pet fish, it doesn't count... How many guides caught that fish?


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

FISHMANMARK said:


> On the PM? That was a pet fish, it doesn't count... How many guides caught that fish?


Not the PM. We were talking about tailwaters above dams and resident fish.

No TK and I were talking about resident fish that have no access to the big lake from a different thread.

It's not important.

Carry on.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

cookchris said:


> Alright, confirmed x2, I'm going to try top down. Makes sense. I'm going to be in GR. Bobber/skein doesn't seem like it'd be a thing at the dam, probably hit another river and give it a shot.


It can be. I like bobbing the center run, it isn't terribly deep, but I have caught a ton of fish there when I used to fish down there.


----------



## jim222lansing (Jan 28, 2011)

I was above custer thurs 8-2p . It was beautiful. after a few hrs of fighting snags and a fish or two I sat down on a log and had a snort of irish whisky and wondered how much better it could get. I'm getting older and don't know how much longer my back can take it, it sure is sore today, but the whisky helped.
the fish were there off and on but most were getting pretty white
flies 20# + 14 leader


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Found some fish and a suprise laker mouth of a river gold spoons


----------



## Wanna Fish (Aug 26, 2011)

Fished the PM around Sulak 9-22 to 9-27. Not many fish around. Walked forever, finally found a hole holding fish. Caught/released females that were full of eggs but not ready to spawn yet. Maybe this week they will be ready to go-end is near? Ended up doing really well, but had to work for it. I talked to many other guys and very few were happy. Heard a lot of "not many fish this year, but seeing more big ones". FYI. Good luck if you go.


----------



## jim222lansing (Jan 28, 2011)

ill be up again this week. had good day last week . be there for 2 days this week .good luck to ya


----------

